# Baking/Puddings with Erythritol?



## Girl49 (Nov 29, 2011)

Wondering if anyone has tried natural sweetener erythritol (brand names Organic Zero, ZSweet) in baking or making a homemade pudding? It tastes exactly like sugar (I use it in coffee and on hot cereal), and the package says it measures exactly like sugar. But I'm wondering what would happen chemically if tried to use it in a cake, cookies, or a tapioca pudding, for example? Also, would it draw the juices out of fruit just like sugar does? Maybe an experiment is in order. I don't want to replace all my sugar use with erythritol -- just a little.


----------

